# Number of lines?



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I know this has been talked about in the past but I was wondering what the outcome was? What does the number of lines in the water matter if there is a daily limit on fish? the reason I ask is I have in the past fished crappie in other states where the number of rods/lines in the water was not an issue.One of the best ways to catch crappie is in a boat rigged for 5 poles or more set to drift through suspended schools. Very effective if the bag limits are adhered to what does it matter how fast someone gets to the end result?


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

twoteal said:


> I know this has been talked about in the past but I was wondering what the outcome was? What does the number of lines in the water matter if there is a daily limit on fish? the reason I ask is I have in the past fished crappie in other states where the number of rods/lines in the water was not an issue.One of the best ways to catch crappie is in a boat rigged for 5 poles or more set to drift through suspended schools. Very effective if the bag limits are adhered to what does it matter how fast someone gets to the end result?



Great question. Unfortunetely it will fall on deaf ears.

Prime example: On the "BIg Lakes" trollers (with lobbyists/organizations/and money) can use three lines while in pursuit of salmon and trout, while the angler that paid for his license and trout stamp (just like the trollers) sits on the pier (fishing the same water mind you) fishing with two lines.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Two, Unless trolling for salmon on lakes Huron, Michigan, Superior or the St Marys river you can use three.
Tip ups count as lines and you are limited to 2 per person


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

live2fishdjs said:


> Great question. Unfortunetely it will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Prime example: On the "BIg Lakes" trollers (with lobbyists/organizations/and money) can use three lines while in pursuit of salmon and trout, while the angler that paid for his license and trout stamp (just like the trollers) sits on the pier (fishing the same water mind you) fishing with two lines.


come on Darrin don't be so sour about all this.

Think about space issues. Even though you state that most of the time you are out there alone. Just think if people were able to use as many rods as they wanted to on the peir. There is only so much space of productive fishing.

If somebody gets out there before you and has 50 rods set out. And takes up the whole wall all to themselves. And you don't get to fish you would be just as mad as you are about the boat guys getting to use three per person.

The boat guys get a little bit of kick back for paying extra gas taxes trailer plate fees and boat registration fees. 

I've seen so much termoil the way it is right now only being able to use two rods per person off the walls.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Well simply put, whether or not you understand or agree with the reasoning
it is the LAW here in Michigan


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bag limits are not set figuring that every angler is going to in any way get anywhere near his "limit" most of his outings. If there were to be a change in the number of rods one could run, I would imagine that there would have to be a corresponding drop in bag limits. because using the commonly accepted logic that more rods will = more fish, then the overall harvest would increase, right? The only flaw in this logic is that 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish because 90% of the active fish use 10% of the water, and some people are just plain better at figuring out which 10% it is that the fish are using that particular day, and what they want to eat. You could run as many rods as you want in water devoid of willing fish and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No the number of lines has not changed.

Another point is 2 guys fishing, they have a total of 4 lines out. The CO comes around to check licenses and one guy says he is not fishing and his buddy says all 4 lines are his. We all know that the other guy is fishing but just doesn't want to buy a license. So I doubt that you will ever see a change in two lines however, you may see a change in the 3 line limit for trollers in the future back down to 2 lines. That would be a bigger possibility.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Sixshooter said:


> come on Darrin don't be so sour about all this.
> 
> Think about space issues. Even though you state that most of the time you are out there alone. Just think if people were able to use as many rods as they wanted to on the peir. There is only so much space of productive fishing.
> 
> ...


I'm not sour, so to speak, just can't see the logic in my 3 v 2 example. As for the bag limit argument in my example...I see a lot more charters taking a limit than I do guys on the pier.

I agree w/ you Six on the termoil...but if I'm all alone (or one of the few) on the beach or pier and want to run two set lines and cast w/ one or three set lines how is that any different than the guy trolling w/ three lines...are we not fishing the same species and guided by the same creel limits and license fees? I'm not asking for unlimited rods (that would be a cluster f#[email protected] as Six mentioned), just uniformity. I have pulled one line many times to make way for another on the pier. 

As for the gas/license plate issues...I don't buy that either...takes me 45 minutes to get to the closest pier and a 1/4 tank of gas plus parking and park permits. That's like saying you can kill more deer (or any other animal/bird) on private land because you pay property taxes...bottom line-the stae "owns" the game and fish, they set the rules (and are influenced by outside sources-just look at the insurance companies).

Don't get me wrong I don't hate trollers (I am one much of the summer and will most likely become a boat owner in the next year or two)...again just want uniformity.

Tight Lines.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

If you wish to use more then 1 rod in Idaho it will cost you $11.50 @ year. So I don't think our law is so bad. Man they got so many regulations out there, you'd have to carry the (big) book with you.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

If I may interject another related question:

If I am fishing with my two kids ages 5 & 6, can I also have two out for each of them?

i.e. If we are each ice fishing with 1 pole each, can we set 3 tip-ups?

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

boehr said:


> however, you may see a change in the 3 line limit for trollers in the future back down to 2 lines. That would be a bigger possibility.


You can have my 3rd rod when you pry it from my cold, dead fingers.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Neal said:


> If I may interject another related question:
> 
> If I am fishing with my two kids ages 5 & 6, can I also have two out for each of them?
> 
> ...


The way I understand it, yes, if they can "man there own rods"...pretty sure that is how they determine it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes Neal, they are entitled to have two rods/ tip ups each.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Neal*
> _If I may interject another related question:
> 
> If I am fishing with my two kids ages 5 & 6, can I also have two out for each of them?
> ...


How do they determine what the minimum age is for fishing? My 3.5 year old son can pull a fish out of the lake. Can he have a tip-up out? If I have to bait the hook and set it out, but the kid pulls in the fish, who is "manning the rod" ? What about dads who are fishing with 2 poles in the summer, and bait and cast a pole for a youngster, who reels in the fish? Is this dad in violation? I guess I'm asking clarification on "manning the rod."


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

kdogger said:


> How do they determine what the minimum age is for fishing? My 3.5 year old son can pull a fish out of the lake. Can he have a tip-up out? If I have to bait the hook and set it out, but the kid pulls in the fish, who is "manning the rod" ? What about dads who are fishing with 2 poles in the summer, and bait and cast a pole for a youngster, who reels in the fish? Is this dad in violation? I guess I'm asking clarification on "manning the rod."


I don't understand your question. There is no minimum age for fishing. It is a simple matter of who is fishing. There is no problem with you baiting your kids line or your wife's line for that matter. The issue comes in when you are using more than two lines (or three depending) and you say the other lines are your kids lines who are off playing not watching their line or doing anything with their line and what a normal person with common sense would say, "fishing". Leaving it there so dad is doing everything or in other words, giving dad an excuse to break the law, or be a poacher. :yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Another example of kids not being entitled to have rods out, the guy with his 8 month old out while trolling for salmon/ muskie whatever. There is no way the kid could possibly assist in landing the fish, Daddy is poaching if he sets rods for the kid.


----------

